# Rest In Pieces Volumes 10, 11, and 12? Psycho? Streak of madness? Bitten by a werecow? Nightmare?



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

You are most welcome sir. It is YOUR month, I'm just happy to share it with you.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm sensing a bit of a Halloween theme with these 3 mixes...


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I'm sensing a bit of a Halloween theme with these 3 mixes...


I had a hard time pinning it down, but Mr. Dinosaur1972, I believe you have nailed it!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


I'm glad you liked them! I was actually concerned you might not care for them. They're a little different than most of the volumes.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

the insurgent said:


> I'm glad you liked them! I was actually concerned you might not care for them. They're a little different than most of the volumes.


Don't worry....I can handle different


----------

